# Styrofoam suppliers?



## gex23 (Aug 14, 2007)

Im looking for a company / individual selling styrofoam panels (to make a textured background) - I can only find commercial or trade companys online. Any suggestions as to where I can locate some (other then the usual electical appliance boxes etc)

Any help much appreciated.: victory:

Anthony


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Look in Yellow Pages (or on Yell.com) for a local insulation supplier, ask if they have _extruded_ foam sheet as it's much better for carving than the usual blown type. It's typically used for insulating under floors, and comes in brand names like Floormate.


----------

